# Grafick Karte



## J-Attack (5. Oktober 2001)

Also ich wollte mal fragen welche ist besser (habe die zweite Kartevon freung geschenkt bekommen)

Meine jetztige gk:
ATI RADE 128 Xpert 2000

die von freund:
ATI 3D RAGE II DVD 

Danke Imvorraus


----------



## Moartel (6. Oktober 2001)

Ich bin mir nicht gaz sicher, würde aber fast auf die Xpert 2000 tippen. Eigentlich sind aber beide Müll  :>


----------



## J-Attack (8. Oktober 2001)

*das weisig*

Eigentlich sind aber beide Müll  
das weissig ist ja nicht mein rechner zum spielen sondern nur der meinen mudda.
HAHA


----------



## lUpuS (8. Oktober 2001)

ich würd sagen, ist fast wurst, wie suppe,... und es heißt nicht Grafick Karte *fg


----------



## Psyclic (8. Oktober 2001)

nimm die rage...


----------



## J-Attack (9. Oktober 2001)

*danke*

danke ich nähme(*<-habe ich richtig geschrieben*) die
ATI 3D RAGE II DVD


----------



## Jan Seifert (10. Oktober 2001)

ES HEISST *Grafikkarte* !!!!!!!!!

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin würde ich mir keine von beiden holen, kauf dir eine bessere für wenig geld



ps: es gibt eine "Rechtschreib prüfung" unten neben "antwort senden" und "vorschau anzeigen"


----------

